# Nothing in Common with these F****



## Keirvega (Nov 24, 2010)

Im an INTJ and I'm not gonna lie, Im a dick. I know I am but when i try to make friends with other ppl I feel like I'm being overly nice. I know i think way out of the box. Like think your distance from the box and then cube that...(see what i mean).Im cool though, I can make small talk, I know how to get laid (Im a guy what more did you expect?), and I can fake being nice until I actually find a reason to be interested in you (all it takes is common ground). But when i try to be your friend and (especially when i talk to you because we have the same personality type) I definitely feel like i fit the INTJ mold.... maybe its because Im a type 8, or maybe I'm just a really big dick, but I would like to make some friends on this site that have a fucked up sense of humour as well.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Keirvega said:


> I know how to get laid.


Can you tell me how to? Thnx.


----------



## SpaceCadette (Apr 29, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Can you tell me how to? Thnx.


Well first Promethea you have to be an ENFP. Then meet a sexy INTJ, and not really notice that he thinks you're smokin'. Then he falls madly in love with your free-spirit and envies your lack of emotional barriers. He will then decide that he cannot live without worshipping and screwing you every chance he gets, but only after going through a mass transformation of self to attempt to be -less- dick-ish, inspired of course by said muse - ENFP.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Keirvega said:


> Im an INTJ and I'm not gonna lie, Im a dick. I know I am but when i try to make friends with other ppl I feel like I'm being overly nice. I know i think way out of the box. Like think your distance from the box and then cube that...(see what i mean).Im cool though, I can make small talk, I know how to get laid (Im a guy what more did you expect?),* and I can fake being nice until I actually find a reason to be interested in you *(all it takes is common ground). But when i try to be your friend and (especially when i talk to you because we have the same personality type) I definitely feel like i fit the INTJ mold.... maybe its because Im a type 8, or maybe I'm just a really big dick, but I would like to make some friends on this site that have a fucked up sense of humour as well.


This could be your problem , keep in mind , some types can see right through you. If they can sense this fake stance you're using in order to see if their interesting or not, they may say, see ya later!! People don't want people to be fake period. You may have better luck if your sincere about getting to know a person without having to put on a front before getting to the interesting stuff. Are you saying that people can only see the true side of you if they appear interesting ? That in itself is a bad way to communicate when getting to know people. PerC is a great place to meet and socialize. Just be yourself, if that's a dick well so be it. They're enough dicks here to go around, i'm sure you'll fit in somewhere  Talk with people, its likely they will respond regardless of their type.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Can you tell me how to? Thnx.


Yes. For science?


----------



## Keirvega (Nov 24, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Can you tell me how to? Thnx.


Believe me its alot easier for females than it is for males. There are multiple ways to go about it, some you might agree with and others you would slap me for.


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

Portrait of an ESTP


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Keirvega said:


> Im cool though, I can make small talk, I know how to get laid (Im a guy what more did you expect?).


Does said small talk and laid-getting consist of calling a 900 number?


----------



## Keirvega (Nov 24, 2010)

Proteus said:


> Does said small talk and laid-getting consist of calling a 900 number?


hahaha not even slightly...well i guess it would considering I live in the 910


----------



## SpaceCadette (Apr 29, 2010)

Keirvega said:


> Believe me its alot easier for females than it is for males. There are multiple ways to go about it, some you might agree with and others you would slap me for.


NOTE: 

I only screw people who know that "a" and "lot" are two words. Just a hint for anyone trying to get down and dirty with me.


----------



## Keirvega (Nov 24, 2010)

SpaceCadette said:


> NOTE:
> 
> I only screw people who know that "a" and "lot" are two words. Just a hint for anyone trying to get down and dirty with me.


Thts a terrible reason, grammar really doesn't mean shit when it comes to survival. Besides its the internet, not English 101


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

...uh....congratulations?


----------



## SpaceCadette (Apr 29, 2010)

**ENG111 (If you are referring to college)

If you don't care enough to use proper grammar who says you care enough to give me a proper orgasm? I ain't sayin' I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

How about something a little more theoretical?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Keirvega said:


> Thts a terrible reason,* grammar really doesn't mean shit when it comes to survival. Besides its the internet, not English 101*




Well isn't this interesting ? I wouldn't post this on the INTJ forum, just saying  Certainly doesn't sound like anything an INTJ would ever say, regardless of where they interact.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

spacecadette said:


> **eng111 (if you are referring to college)
> @SpaceCadette
> if you don't care enough to use proper grammar who says you care enough to give me a proper orgasm? I ain't sayin' i'm just sayin'.


LMAO   :crazy:


----------



## SpaceCadette (Apr 29, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> [/B]
> 
> Well isn't this interesting ? I wouldn't post this on the INTJ forum, just saying  Certainly doesn't sound like anything an INTJ would ever say, regardless of where they interact.


100% Agreed.


----------



## Keirvega (Nov 24, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> [/B]
> 
> Well isn't this interesting ? I wouldn't post this on the INTJ forum, just saying  Certainly doesn't sound like anything an INTJ would ever say, regardless of where they interact.


ummm I'm not exactly worried about what other INTJ's do,say or act. They only slightly reflect me because everyone is an individual. Do you act like a textbook ENFP? I doubt it. Well I doubt you did before you knew you were an ENFP.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Can you please tell me your thought process moments before creating this thread? What was your point? Was it to attract "new friends"? Awww, look at the mean ol' INTJ, Type 8, slut fucking, dick try to make fweends. How adorable. 

Let's take this friend-making idea to a higher elevation of thought. What did you expect from the replies in this thread? Did you think INTJ's of the interwebs would be flooding in here to be your new BFF? 

_ZOMG!!!!!!!!! An INTJ asshole!!!!!! YAYAYAYAY BE MAH FRIEND?!?! _

This doesn't happen.

_*Bursting dreams one thread at a time*_


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Keirvega said:


> ummm I'm not exactly worried about what other INTJ's do,say or act. They only slightly reflect me because everyone is an individual. Do you act like a textbook ENFP? I doubt it. Well I doubt you did before you knew you were an ENFP.


Yes, i've always been an ENFP, before in knew , now and always . And yes, i would say i act more like a textbook than not. I tried to help you with some input into your question on this thread, if you really want to make friends, you can. Just be yourself, if that's INTJ or any type. I was just commenting on what a typical INTJ would say or do. I would suggest going to the INTJ forum and introducing yourself. If your an INTJ you will relate to the language, and fit it. Just like i relate with other ENFP.


----------

